# tis the season



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

ya its here spring has arrived and all the winter construction foundations are starting to settle with the thaw happy happy.
any nightmares out there yet, i've only got one so far, a houses front wall that has its garage attached to it sank about 2" and cracked the drywall above the front door,all jaggedy and sh*t not even a seam or joint, but the board itself haha. 
not to bad of a fix but i recomended not touching it for a month or so just incase she drops more.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing yet, however I've had multiple calls just today for all sorts of stuff! Looks good in my area! A couple 60* days and it's hittin' the fan!


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

hahaaaaa oh yeah it's coming ****** the fun we have living/working in way below 0 most of the winter, parts of north america. you see more cracks here than all of larry flynt's bars combined.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> hahaaaaa oh yeah it's coming ****** the fun we have living/working in way below 0 most of the winter, parts of north america. you see more cracks here than all of larry flynt's bars combined.


Funny stuff. I'm sure glad I live in Arizona. The only bad thing here is the illegals and you have them too!! :yes:


----------

